# Ms DOS - Lange Namen



## chuvak (3. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe eine Datei "Neu Textdatei1.txt", wie kann ich diese Datei in MS DOS löschen? Also dieses "del" usw. weiß ich schon, aber wie spreche ich sie an?
Und wenn eine Datei Sonderzeichen im Namen hat, wie ist es da?

Danke!


----------



## Maik (3. Dezember 2006)

Ich meine, daß MS-DOS nur 8-stellige Dateinamen "kennt", bei längeren Dateinamen das achte Zeichen durch die Tilde (~) ersetzt wird und der Rest dann wegfällt - also: "Neu Tex~.txt"

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter?


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Unter MS-DOS gilt die gute alte 8.3 Regel..... 8 Zeichen für den Dateinamen und 3 Zeichen für die Dateiendung.
Dateinamen mit mehr als 8 Zeichen, werden auf mindestens 6 Zeichen gekürzt und ein Tilde (~) gefolgt von einer fortlaufenden Nummer angefügt.
Die Sonderzeichen 
	
	
	



```
\ / : * ? " < > |
```
sind in den Dateinamen nicht erlaubt..... und führen (zumindest auf gewöhlichem Wege) zu einem Fehler.
Leerzeichen werden "weggeschnitten".
Daraus ergibt sich für Deine Datei also der Name "neutex~1.txt".

Problematisch wird es allerdings wenn Du mehrere Dateien hast die mit "Neu Tex" beginnen.
Wenn Du z.b. die Datei "Neu Textdatei irgendwas.txt" anlegst, wird sie unter Windows (bei der Sortierung nach Dateinamen) vor Deiner Datei angezeigt, unter MS-DOS hat sie jedoch den Namen "neutex~2.txt" (selbst wenn sie zuerst angelegt wurde).
Irgendwie stimmt da also die Logik nicht so ganz. 

Wenn Du Dir also nicht sicher bist welche Datei die richtige ist, Dir der Inhalt aber bekannt ist, kannst Du mit dem MS-DOS-Editor die Datei öffnen und nachsehen (Beispiel):
	
	
	



```
edit neutex~1.txt
```
Du kannst Dir mit dem Befehl "dir" auch den Inhalt des Verzeichnisses anzeigen lassen..... sollten sich aber viele Dateien im Verzeichnis befinden, solltest Du zusätzlich den Schalter "/p" verwenden:
	
	
	



```
dir /p
```
So wird Dir der Verzeichnisinhalt "seitenweise" angezeigt (mit beliebiger Taste fortfahren).

Willst Du alle Dateien in einem Verzeichnis löschen?
Dann kannst Du es auch so machen (Beispiel):
	
	
	



```
deltree /y c:\pfad\*.*
```
Der Schalter "/y" nimmt Dir die Arbeit ab bei jeder Datei den Löschvorgang zu bestätigen. 
"c:\pfad\" ist das Laufwerk/Verzeichnis der zu löschenden Dateien.
Mit *.* wird jede Datei (egal welcher Dateiname/Dateiendung) gelöscht..... Du könntest aber auch z.b. mit *.txt alle Textdateien (egal welcher Dateiname) löschen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

